# Platinum Labs... Anyone heard of it?



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

What's up guys my name is Derrick. I purchased two vials of t500 and 2 vials of deca durabolin about 10 days ago from a friend of a friend. I just wanted to get on here and ask if any of you have heard of platinum labs and know if this is legitimate. Thanks in advance for your time and input!


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

Is t500 a 500mg/ml blend of test? If so you'll know immediately upon pinning whether it is legitimate or not!


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes I believe the break down for the T500 is something like:
200mg E
200mg prop
100mg cyp

I don't mean to sound like a complete idiot but it's been years since I've used gear. If I remember correctly I used to have pain in the injection sites and this is not something that I am experiencing so far with this product. I'm 10 days into the cycle. Running 500 mg of test/week and 300mg of deca/week. Breaking up the test injections into 250mg/ twice a week. I have noticed increased intensity in the gym but it could be more of a mental thing than anything. I've been waking up with boners but I can't say that I don't have that happen on occasion anyways


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm not an expert and I've only ever used max 300mg/ml test. But I'm pretty sure you should have significant injection pain based on the concentration of that blend. 

Only thing that will tell for sure is blood work.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah dude at 500 per I'm that's gonna ****ing hurt especially without using for so long.
I've never heard of shot that high.
If I'm correct it had to be made with ethyl . Which is nasty shit in itself.
Yeah man
You'll definitely know Pretty much right away.
I can't even imagine that

Enjoy


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> I'm not an expert and I've only ever used max 300mg/ml test. But I'm pretty sure you should have significant injection pain based on the concentration of that blend.
> 
> Only thing that will tell for sure is blood work.



That's the main reason for me questioning the gear at this point. I have experienced absolutely no pain. I've been pinning in the shoulder. Hopefully someone can jump on this thread and confirm that it is possible to have legit test that doesn't cause pain.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> That's the main reason for me questioning the gear at this point. I have experienced absolutely no pain. I've been pinning in the shoulder. Hopefully someone can jump on this thread and confirm that it is possible to have legit test that doesn't cause pain.


Guy that fact that it's 500 per mi would have me questioning 
Its possible I'm sure but
Depending on how much you pinned.. And if it has in fact been years it's gonna ****in hurt... I've had legit pharma prescribed test and even that shit hurts 
If it's already the next day and no pain Idk man
O.my thing you can really do is get bloods to verify 

Just curious maybe I missed but what were you planning on running exactly?


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

I never get pain from long ester test. Most test should be relatively painless. A 500mg blend that has no sting is a little suspect.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> I never get pain from long ester test. Most test should be relatively painless. A 500mg blend that has no sting is a little suspect.


Yeah but if he hasn't pinned in years, it's gonna be like Virgin muscle 
Even long estered shit hurts


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Yeah but if he hasn't pinned in years, it's gonna be like Virgin muscle
> Even long estered shit hurts



He's not getting any pip.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> He's not getting any pip.


Right, that's what I'm saying bro
Idk how much his ass  pinned but
Regardless


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Guy that fact that it's 500 per mi would have me questioning
> Its possible I'm sure but
> Depending on how much you pinned.. And if it has in fact been years it's gonna ****in hurt... I've had legit pharma prescribed test and even that shit hurts
> If it's already the next day and no pain Idk man
> ...



I was planning on running the test for a couple of weeks longer than the deca but something like 
T500 at 500mg/week for 14 weeks
Deca durabolin at 300mg/week for 12 weeks.
Obviously I'm going to know if the gear is legit by week 4 or 5 latest since I remember responding very well to AAS in the past. Usually by week 3 I was absolutely crushing my PR's. Like I said it's been years, but one thing I didn't forget about was the injection soreness that would occur. It's non existent this time around.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 26, 2018)

so are you pinning 1/2 ml twice a week? either way a blrnd that concentrated will be painful usually. shit a lot of guys have problems with t300.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> I was planning on running the test for a couple of weeks longer than the deca but something like
> T500 at 500mg/week for 14 weeks
> Deca durabolin at 300mg/week for 12 weeks.
> Obviously I'm going to know if the gear is legit by week 4 or 5 latest since I remember responding very well to AAS in the past. Usually by week 3 I was absolutely crushing my PR's. Like I said it's been years, but one thing I didn't forget about was the injection soreness that would occur. It's non existent this time around.


Idk.man, I mean I'm not gonna sit here and tell you it's not possible or it's not good to go cause I don't know
I'm no expert but I know for a fact if it is 500 per ml it would hurt
But seeing how I'm assuming your breaking down your injections like .25 ml a few times a week right? Then you might be set bro 
Depending of course on how your splitting up those pins


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

But then again it is 500 per. ¿
Pob may be able to chime in here


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm splitting up the test injections.  half ml (250mg) on Friday and half ml (250mg) on Tuesday. I'm doing a full ml (300mg) of deca once a week on Friday.

I just want to thank you guys for taking the time to chime in on this.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey anytime bro, we are all here to help. 
I mean I'd say either play it out and wait
Really try and pay attention to your body
Either that or get bloods but if not that route
Really try to pay attention

Are you running any type of AI?


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Hey anytime bro, we are all here to help.
> I mean I'd say either play it out and wait
> Really try and pay attention to your body
> Either that or get bloods but if not that route
> ...



I might get flamed for this but I don't have any AI or PCT on hand. I was planning on getting some PCT from the same guy when I got closer to the end of my cycle. I know it's not the most responsible way to go about this but on the other hand this source of mine is only one phone call away. My pops is this guy's boss so it's hard to imagine him selling us some bunk gear. It's all good man I know my body too well, I should know for sure within a month time


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> I might get flamed for this but I don't have any AI or PCT on hand. I was planning on getting some PCT from the same guy when I got closer to the end of my cycle. I know it's not the most responsible way to go about this but on the other hand this source of mine is only one phone call away. My pops is this guy's boss so it's hard to imagine him selling us some bunk gear. It's all good man I know my body too well, I should know for sure within a month time


Ok well, Yeah Definitely not the smartest thing but not to be  hypocrite 
I've done the same shot so.
I wouldn't take an AI so if in fact it is bunk your wouldn't crash your e levels 
I would however, get some on hand like stat. And if in fact you start getting E related sides, take that shit. I would recommend edex, This may be another way to tell. 
What about something for your 19-nor? The face?


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Ok well, Yeah Definitely not the smartest thing but not to be  hypocrite
> I've done the same shot so.
> I wouldn't take an AI so if in fact it is bunk your wouldn't crash your e levels
> I would however, get some on hand like stat. And if in fact you start getting E related sides, take that shit. I would recommend edex, This may be another way to tell.
> What about something for your 19-nor? The face?



The face? I'm not sure I understand what you are asking? If you want to see what the vials look like I can post a picture of them when I get home from work.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

No I meant your deca this damn auto correct
19-nor anything like prami
Bromo
Caber anything for that?


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> No I meant your deca this damn auto correct
> 19-nor anything like prami
> Bromo
> Caber anything for that?



No I'm not brother. I wouldn't call myself stupid, but I am a pretty impulsive guy who jumps into things without taking a whole lot of precaution. I have never experienced any adverse side effects from AAS or prohormones in the past and I guess I just put the risks on the back burner in my mind until something pops up and is something to be concerned about. Is there anything you recommend running regardless of what I'm experiencing right now? I've never ran deca before.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 26, 2018)

split the deca and run 150mg alongside your 250mg test, dummy  and yes you should be taking an ai like aromoasim or Anastrozole  (arimidedex) if you dont wanna get elevated estogen which has many bad side effects. check out the first cycle stickies dude...


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

You can do as gib said although deca being so long it really wouldn't matter but to be on the safe side you could.
Get an AI 
Keep it on hand 
Wait to take it
When or if you get Estro sides take that shit.
Some guys don't need an AI I know for myself
**** yeah
I mean it wouldn't be a bad idea to get some caber bro I'm not gonna lie
Prolactin is a fuxkin bitch but seeing how it won't even really take effect for awhile your good.
I would definitely have it on hand
If you don't use it then hey you have some for down the road
Just depends on your body bro
Everyone is different
I'm very prone to gyno and shit so, play it by ear but definitely play it smart
Get that shit on hand, I promise if those sides hit and it's not there with you
Your gonna be one sad mother ****er 

And if there is prop in that blend
I mean it's your call but if it were me I'd split that shit up.


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> split the deca and run 150mg alongside your 250mg test, dummy  and yes you should be taking an ai like aromoasim or Anastrozole  (arimidedex) if you dont wanna get elevated estogen which has many bad side effects. check out the first cycle stickies dude...



I'll pick up some arimidedex asap.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> I'll pick up some arimidedex asap.


Ehh, if you have access to edex or aromasin (which are the same) go for that instead it's not so damn harsh


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> You can do as gib said although deca being so long it really wouldn't matter but to be on the safe side you could.
> Get an AI
> Keep it on hand
> Wait to take it
> ...



It's funny, I'm anything but sad lately. It could be placebo but I've felt like a boss lately and two days in a row I've had a girl either walk up and give me her number or ask for mine which is quite rare if you ask me. It's either a coincidence or Maybe the test is in fact working and boosting that "alpha male" persona... Oh me and my wishful thinking lol :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> I'll pick up some arimidedex asap.



mix the test/deca pin them together twice/week. and like i said read up and study the beginner stickies there's a lot of good info there that'll help. good luck dude


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> It's funny, I'm anything but sad lately. It could be placebo but I've felt like a boss lately and two days in a row I've had a girl either walk up and give me her number or ask for mine which is quite rare if you ask me. It's either a coincidence or Maybe the test is in fact working and boosting that "alpha male" persona... Oh me and my wishful thinking lol :32 (20):



sounds like you are injecting exogenous hormones to me


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Ehh, if you have access to edex or aromasin (which are the same) go for that instead it's not so damn harsh



Adex and aromasin are two different drugs. Both aromatase inhibitors.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Adex and aromasin are two different drugs. Both aromatase inhibitors.



think i covered that already


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Adex and aromasin are two different drugs. Both aromatase inhibitors.


I meant exmestane and adex.
My bad


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

**** 
Mistyped yet again
Exstane and aromasin ...... The same 
Adex (arimidex) anastrozole


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Flash66 said:


> It's funny, I'm anything but sad lately. It could be placebo but I've felt like a boss lately and two days in a row I've had a girl either walk up and give me her number or ask for mine which is quite rare if you ask me. It's either a coincidence or Maybe the test is in fact working and boosting that "alpha male" persona... Oh me and my wishful thinking lol :32 (20):


Lol well, you never know

How long you been running?


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 26, 2018)

Shit I remember I made a rookie mistake and got some test prop 200, I had to stop after 2 weeks was just too crippling I was limping and couldn’t even work out legs lol


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Never had anything that high dosed lol **** guy I bet that shit ****ing A hurt. Prolly takes some getting used to no DOUBT about that


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 26, 2018)

i run a test300 no problemo but have buddys who couldn't handle it. to each thier own..now 500 is a different ballgame lol


----------



## Mythos (Mar 26, 2018)

I always thought test couldn't go that high in concentration without constantly wanting to crash..


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I always thought test couldn't go that high in concentration without constantly wanting to crash..



It's possible. I know one crazy fukker who makes a 600mg/ml blend. He is a talented chemist.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's possible. I know one crazy fukker who makes a 600mg/ml blend. He is a talented chemist.



Damn I did some research and I stand corrected!


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's possible. I know one crazy fukker who makes a 600mg/ml blend. He is a talented chemist.


Holy **** dude seriously? I can't even imagine that shit.
Fuucckk
The carrier oil is what gets me
It's nasty shit in itself
****in able to eat rubber stoppers and shit lol
Never heard of shit that high,
**** all that


----------



## Flash66 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah it's 500mg/ml but I'm splitting it into two shots a week. I'm also massaging it in afterwards. Maybe that's helping. No noticable pain


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 27, 2018)

I've used 300mg/ml test and that could be painful enough as it was.  500mg?  Nah, I'm good lol.


----------

